# Derelict abandoned farm and house in Dorset. Lots of photos.



## filmknight (May 30, 2011)

I happened across this site whilst working. As a sales rep I get to drive around a bit and I after driving past this farm I decided to return on a day off to have a look around. The farm is on the Dorset/Somerset border. From looking around the farm it seems to have been a dairy farm which was confirmed by some of the farmers milk certificates I found. I did photograph them but decided not to post them as they had the farm name on them which would give away the location.

The farm was in quite a bad state of disrepair as you can see from some of the photos showing falling apart buildings and sheds but there was still some interesting farm machinery and paraphanalia around.

Gaining access to the inside of the farmhouse was a simple affair as you can tell from the photos. Inside there was lots of 'stuff' still around like clothes and kids games and books. There were letters and mail all over the hall and from looking at dates I would say the farm has been disused from around 2006. 

From searching on the net about the farm I found that planning permission was applied for in Nov 2010 and granted in Feb 2011 for demolition of the house and some of the farm buildings and to restore the barn. I guess I got here in time before it disappears!

Nearby I found a no longer used quarry site that I also looked around.

The Farmhouse





An outbuilding




One of the downstairs rooms in the farmhouse




Farmhouse attic




Living room




Upstairs bedroom




Upstairs bathroom




Upstairs bedroom




Kitchen area




Another living room




Yet another living room




Garage attached to house




Back of house




Inside an outbuilding




Outbuildings
























Milking Shed




Main Barn








I steered clear of whatever was beyond this gate!




Another barn




Now at the disused quarry site




















Buildings near the quarry
















Inside the building. Bizarrely there were two dead foxes in here. You can see them at the bottom right of the photo.


----------



## bonecollector (May 30, 2011)

Nice to see some more stuff from not so sunny dorset.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## filmknight (May 30, 2011)

It's my pleasure 

It was actually very rewarding, personally, finding something that I hadn't read about or been told about!


----------



## lulubell1964 (May 31, 2011)

*farm house*

hi could to tell me where abouts that farm is as i would love to see it plus it is near me


----------



## filmknight (May 31, 2011)

Come on, half the fun is in finding the places yourself. Do a little research first, the clues are in the report


----------



## Snips86x (May 31, 2011)

This is a fantastic post. Well documented and love the images you got here. Thanks for posting


----------



## Foxylady (May 31, 2011)

Very nice find, Filmknight. I feel exactly the same way about coming across or finding my own, new places... there's nothing as good as for me personally.


----------



## Richard Davies (May 31, 2011)

One of my old friend's parents had a Philips TV just like the one in the photos.


----------



## twitch (May 31, 2011)

Great find, and some great shots...

Turning green with jealousy with so many great finds on this forum...

Must get out more..


----------



## smiler (May 31, 2011)

Well Done Filmknight, two for one, a bargain, I loved them both. Thanks


----------



## filmknight (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback.
This website has a lot to answer for. Since finding it, my drives at work take much longer as I'm constantly looking around for new places to explore.  lol


----------

